# Movicol in pregnancy



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi,
I have suffered from constipation for years and a recent MR proctogram showed that I had anismus (muscles in rectum don't work as they should).  Anyways I was prescribed movicol 3 weeks ago and I have to say it has changed my life.  Don't take much, 1sachet either once a day or sometimes every other day if I forget. 
I asked colorectal Dr last week, if it was safe to take in pregnancy and he said he thought so.  Low and behold I have just had a miracle natural pregnancy and wondering if the movicol is safe.  I have tried Fibrogel before and it does bugger all?

Thanks in advance for any tips/advice.  Obviously dont want to take if not safe, but on other hand having my body working like this is amazing in terms of how I feel.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The data sheet says there is no data in humans and animal testing has revealed some toxic effects on the embryo at high ish doses.

I suggest you contact the local hospital pharmacy medicines information department and ask them to check it out for you. I am on maternity leave currently and don't have access to more resources that would answer this properly.


----------

